
‘To Particularize the Alone Distinction of Merit’: Blake's Visionary Imagination - gruseom
https://www.nybooks.com/daily/2019/10/19/to-particularize-is-the-alone-distinction-of-merit-blakes-visionary-imagination/
======
kordlessagain
> “The man who never in his mind and thoughts travel’d to heaven is no
> artist.”

The man who judges how others think thinks the least of his own shortcomings.

Also, he's dead.

~~~
vo2maxer
Blake responds:

“To generalize is to be an idiot.”

